

Launchbox Startups - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/08/05/launchbox-unleashes-its-first-nine-startups/
I think the Koofers one is the one I see being a huge success
======
zhyder
These are pretty impressive. Definitely closer to a YC batch than a TechStars
one.

I could see myself using quite a few of these, especially JamLegend (I hope
they'll allow compatibility with a Rock Band drumset).

~~~
arjunlall
Im one of the JamLegend guys, glad you are excited about it. We definitely
want to get the Rock Band drums working, although we honestly haven't tried
hooking them up yet. We got the Wii Guitar Hero controller working in no time
using bluetooth.

~~~
zhyder
Awesome! I'm on the waiting list, but I won't get upset if you bump me up the
queue.

~~~
enra
Same here :)

------
wumi
These startups are awful -- especially that Heekya. ;)

There are a bunch of LB founders hovering on HN (MyGameMug, JamLegend,
ShareMeme, Koofers, Buzzhub, and Heekya that I know of).

Heekya (my startup) is actually in private alpha testing -- shoot me an email
david at heekya and I'll let you in.

Would love to get the HN community feedback when we're ready -- everyone here
has been a great inspiration. Best advice ever:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=95857>

First step on a hopefully long journey.

------
mattmaroon
"Based in Washington, D.C., LaunchBox is the Y Combinator of the East. "

Wait, I'm no geography professor, but where is Boston? I thought Y Combinator
was the Y Combinator of the East.

~~~
ALee
Yeah, yeah Matt... YC is the YC of the East, West, Earth, and Universe. I
think it's hard for the press to describe this new model because it's not an
incubator and it's not venture capital, and "seed stage mentorship with little
capital" is hard to describe.

So since YC helped create it, they're the easiest approximation. In fact, it's
flattering.

~~~
mattmaroon
It's flattering, but displays an even weaker grasp of basic geography than my
own, which says a lot.

~~~
volida
maybe because they YC does it in Silicon Valley too? for us in Europe you are
all in the West...

------
aston
A bit surprised seeing Luc Castera on that list (with ShareMeme). I have to
assume it's the same guy as luccastera, though?

edit: After some research, what I meant to say was, congrats luccastera for
launching!

~~~
luccastera
Same guy :-) Thanks man.

~~~
andrewhyde
Congrats Luc!

------
zhyder
Since the Launchboxers appear to be watching this, can you share what you
thought of the Launchbox experience? Are you moving to the valley (DC sounds
like a weird place for a startup)?

~~~
mrihani
The LaunchBox Digital program was excellent - the advisors are fantastic, the
DC office space has a great "start-up feel" to it, and the whole summer was
filled with fun (when we had time to take some breaks).

As one of the co-founders of Koofers.com, I think we would be staying in the
Washington DC area. There is a large education based presence here in DC -
including the Department of Education, Blackboard, Chronicle of Higher
Education, Intelliworks, SmartThinking, etc....

------
vaksel
I can see the Koofers one being the big success out of those. It has that
Facebook explosion factor to it

~~~
mrihani
Thanks for the post and comment. We've made some exciting progress at Virginia
Tech, and we hope to continue to provide helpful services for
students/teachers across the nation.

~~~
chwolfe
Great to see another Hokie in the startup world! Legal question: If a
professor requests his/her test to be removed, I am assuming you will have to
comply?

------
zaveri
Congrats to sharememe

------
rms
Zadby is a great idea; do they have any competitors?

------
zanders
Congrats to Razume

